

Phone-hacking whistle-blower found dead - espeed
http://edition.cnn.com/2011/WORLD/europe/07/18/uk.phone.hacking.hoare/

======
anigbrowl
FYI, in Britain deaths are handled somewhat differently from in the US. For
the police to say they do not suspect foul play means that there are no
obvious signs of a murder. However, any questionable death (including a
suicide) can become the subject of an 'inquest'; this is an inquiry conducted
by a coroner who has wide-ranging legal powers to gather evidence or compel
testimony, although not to prosecute. If an inquest finds that a death was in
fact a homicide, then the coroner's findings are handed over to the Crown
Prosecution Service, which operates similarly to an American prosecutor's
office. In short, law enforcement officers do not have the say on whether a
death is or is not a homicide; their remarks in this case only indicate a lack
of certainty that is is.

Hoare was known to have had a long struggle with substance abuse and it's
entirely possible that he just drank himself to death...but there will be an
inquest, possibly a public one given the circumstances.

------
electromagnetic
You've just got to love when a key suspect and the initial whistle blower
winds up dead and their death is "not considered suspicious".

This might just be the naive opinion of a common man, but shouldn't it be
mandatory that when anyone dies in a criminal investigation it must be
considered suspicious until proven non-suspicious.

I'm sorry, but this is a case where corruption in police and government
officials isn't only clear, but it's visible from miles away. Yet it's being
permitted that a whistle-blowers death is considered "not suspicious"

~~~
pohl
I'm curious. Are the police who said it is not considered suspicious the same
police force this chief resigned from?

[http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/E/EU_BRITAIN_PHONE_HACK...](http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/E/EU_BRITAIN_PHONE_HACKING?SITE=AP&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2011-07-17-14-38-33)

 _The crisis has also triggered upheaval in the upper ranks of Britain's
police. Monday's resignation of Assistant Commissioner John Yates - Scotland
Yard's top anti-terrorist officer - followed that Sunday of police chief Paul
Stephenson. Both stepped down for links to an arrested former executive from
Murdoch's shuttered News of the World tabloid._

~~~
electromagnetic
That's exactly my thoughts. Whomever said that it is "not considered
suspicious" just instantly placed themselves under suspicion for corruption.

------
unwiredben
Am I the only person who read this headline and thought it was an article
about John Draper, a.k.a. Cap'n Crunch?

